# For SOF candidates: What is your weekly training schedule look like?



## Roboscout 302 (Sep 5, 2017)

Good Morning guys, I currently have a SEAL challenge contract, scheduled to ship in December & I am wondering what do you SOF candidates do in your weekly routine. Currently this is what my schedule looks like: 
1 long interval(fartlek) run & swim / short interval run & swim/ 1 long slow distance (LSD) run & swim
3 core sessions (Abs/Low back/Glutes)
3 weight lifting days
2 Crossfit related days (plyometrics/kettlebells)

Here's all of the components put together

Mon                                                                           
AM-Lift                                                                     
Chest, Shoulders, Triceps
Ab/Pilate workout

PM- LSD Run

Tue
AM- Long Interval Swim
PM- Kettlebell Workout

Wed
AM- Lift
Back, biceps, traps, forearms
superset pull ups & dips

PM- Long Interval Run
Ab workout

Thurs
AM-Short Interval swim
PM- Kettlbell workout/Plyometrics ( Sometimes I'll take the afternoon off depending on how I was feeling)

Fri
AM-Lift
Legs, Calves, hip abductors
Ab workout

PM- Short Interval Run
Superset Push ups

Sat
AM- LSD Swim (Fins & mask)- Sometimes I'll take Sat off depending how I felt
Yoga 

Sun- Off


----------



## CQB (Sep 5, 2017)

There was as SEALs' program somewhere that went to two phases. It goes back a bit so my information might be out of date, but given the nature of the beast I'm sure it's been updated. As a guy who will never qualify due to the tyranny of distance, let alone age, I did it for fitness and to stay sharp & it's on the net somewhere _DON'T_ pay for it. I recommend you seek out this program, though as it's in my mind a really good program. All I can say is you're on the right track, but I didn't do a lot on weights. This was due to prior service where I was, so prior requirements & knowledge dictated my needs and I noticed that the guys that did weights weren't especially fast as the bulk slowed them down... it's a trade off. Yoga is a good addition as all the run/jump/fight/fuck routine tightens everything and yoga will loosen it. In closing, best of luck mate.


----------



## Roboscout 302 (Sep 11, 2017)

CQB said:


> There was as SEALs' program somewhere that went to two phases. It goes back a bit so my information might be out of date, but given the nature of the beast I'm sure it's been updated. As a guy who will never qualify due to the tyranny of distance, let alone age, I did it for fitness and to stay sharp & it's on the net somewhere _DON'T_ pay for it. I recommend you seek out this program, though as it's in my mind a really good program. All I can say is you're on the right track, but I didn't do a lot on weights. This was due to prior service where I was, so prior requirements & knowledge dictated my needs and I noticed that the guys that did weights weren't especially fast as the bulk slowed them down... it's a trade off. Yoga is a good addition as all the run/jump/fight/fuck routine tightens everything and yoga will loosen it. In closing, best of luck mate.



Thank you for the input! For the program you mentioned, did it happen to be the 12 week SEAL screener?


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Sep 11, 2017)

IMO, you are lifting too much. Muscle = oxygen hungry. Plus, muscle can attribute to negative buoyancy. I would focus more on calisthenics, and during pool sessions, make sure you are using rocket fins. They are a whole different ball game.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 11, 2017)

Ball N' Chain said:


> IMO, you are lifting too much. Muscle = oxygen hungry. Plus, muscle can attribute to negative buoyancy. I would focus more on calisthenics, and during pool sessions, make sure you are using rocket fins. They are a whole different ball game.



I'm not busting balls or anything, but you just graduated Army boot camp a few months ago.  What qualifies you to give SEAL advice to someone?


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Sep 11, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm not busting balls or anything, but you just graduated Army boot camp a few months ago.  What qualifies you to give SEAL advice to someone?



I get it, you're right, I am not qualified to give SEAl advice to anyone, but I have spent some time in the water in a Pararescue training program under the instruction of 2 former Pararescuemen and a Coast Guard Rescue Swimmer. Those little tidbits were just things I learned from first hand experience. Definitely wasn't trying to come off as an expert.

INB4 you point out I am not in the Air Force, I got DQ'd at MEPs for tubes in my ear. The Army didn't mind though ;)


----------



## Roboscout 302 (Sep 11, 2017)

Gentlemen, I appreciate y'all putting attention to this thread. I apologize for not giving a little more about my body type. I am litterally a toothpick! I'm 5'4, 123lbs & 5% body fat. I'm aiming to gain 10 lbs by late October. As of now of my routine I decided to deload on the lifting & focus on resistance band work as well as kettlebells & dumbbell work. I'll post my updated schedule ASAP.


----------



## CQB (Sep 12, 2017)

Roboscout 302 said:


> Thank you for the input! For the program you mentioned, did it happen to be the 12 week SEAL screener?



This is what I did some time ago now. It's not that complex, read & follow it & I'm sure you'll get some results & it's time consuming as you progress. If I can do it in middle age I'm sure a young buck can do it. BTW 400 metre runs are a cunt.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 12, 2017)

I went through a similar program as my goal was Marine Recon/SARC.  Fewer weights, more "functional fitness" (rucking, rope climbing, etc.).

Sounds like you got your run and swim plan down.


----------



## Roboscout 302 (Sep 12, 2017)

I've already used the PTG during my junior year of high school when I was preparing for the PST. I'll look into doing it again! This time I'll just tweak the calisthenics sessions. I'll see what I can do. And I do agree that I've been overloading in the weight room.


----------



## Roboscout 302 (Sep 15, 2017)

Updated my routine. I've decided to deload the lifting. About twelve weeks until I ship.

Mon
AM- Lift upper & Lower(Shoulder Press & Front Squat), Ab Workout
PM- LSD Run

Tue
AM- Long Interval Swim (Fins & Mask). Tread 20 min 
PM- Plyometric Workout (Kettlebells & Plyo boxes& calisthenics mixed in)

Wed
AM- Core/Calisthenic session & Deadlift 
PM-Long interval Run 

Thurs
AM- Short Interval Swim(20 min of technique) 
PM-Off

Fri
AM-Lift Upper & Lower (Bench Press & Powerclean), pull & push up workout 
PM- Short Interval Run

Sat
Long Swim(Fins & Mask)
Strength session(Hip Abductor & adductor)

Sun- Off

I will take a full week off every four weeks to ensure recovery & injury prevention.


----------



## WanaB (Sep 25, 2017)

My program is a mixture of Stew Smith and "The Horseman." I'd reccomend getting in touch with @TLDR20 as he is in touch with a young and motivated Army SF candidate currently at the Q Course. He gave me a sheet with a lot of great information on it. 

Now....

I've been running Triathlons for a long time, but mostly slower distance runs around 8 minute miles for 8-10 miles. I started doing the Stew Smith ARMY SFAS Prep program (as well as some crossfit from "The Horsemen") and in doing my interval runs and shorter burst runs (2-5 miles at 6-7 minute miles) I've started to get overuse injury after overuse injury. It's driving me nuts. I'll recover for a couple weeks, then try to slowly pick it up again and BOOM, IT Band injury, or BOOM, tendon injury. It's driving me nuts because I can't get a good solid couple of months of running workouts in. 

I know I didn't increase my mileage more than 10% per week because I was already running 35-40 miles per week before I started this. Any ideas? I've been suplimenting my running with more cycling so at the very least, I'm getting the cardio in. I fear that my legs will suffer if this keeps happening and I won't be able to handle the weekly mileage. 
I'm a prior service Marine shipping to Army Infantry OSUT at the end of October, followed by the rest of the 18X Pipeline.

How do you guys handle overuse injuries? How do you bounce back afterward without re-injuring yourself?


----------



## CDG (Sep 25, 2017)

WanaB said:


> My program is a mixture of Stew Smith and "The Horseman." I'd reccomend getting in touch with @TLDR20 as he is in touch with a young and motivated Army SF candidate currently at the Q Course. He gave me a sheet with a lot of great information on it.
> 
> Now....
> 
> ...



I recommend checking out the Kelly Starrett book "Ready to Run".  Lots of great info in there about how to fix mobility issues that lead to injuries from running, as well as advice on shoe choice, warm ups, cool downs, etc.


----------



## WanaB (Sep 25, 2017)

Good advice, I'll check it out.


----------



## Serenity (Sep 25, 2017)

Umm...not military and I run like a snail, but I do run a lot and have been frustrated with overuse after overuse.  

If you haven't already, you should look into running drills and include them in your training.   There's a lot of YouTube vids on them.  Maybe have a look and pick some that might work for you.  

During my last injury (hip bursitis), out of desperation, I experimented with drills during different stages of the injury.  Note: I'm not recommending doing drills while injured, because I also had the benefits of a cortisone injection at the time.  I eventually switched over to bike while I waited for things to ease, but it was interesting feedback to note.   For me, trying the different drills while carrying an injury highlighted how overused some areas were.   For example, the side-to-side and Carioca motion was pain free and actually felt great.  Later when more recovered, I found sprints to be beneficial and pain free, but the moment I switched to my usual running stride, I felt achey.

Anyway, I don't like to overthink my exercise, so I can't back what I've said with any scientific knowledge.  I go by feel, and I feel the running drills are important for overall balance and as a proactive measure against overuse.   The down side is you feel like an idiot on the track, but oh well...

Good luck!


----------



## WanaB (Sep 26, 2017)

@CDG I watched the Kelly Starret "Ready to Run" progression videos and I completed all the stretches and rolls he reccomended, and wow, what a difference. 

For anybody experiencing these injuries like I am, watch these videos. I am an experienced runner used to running 40-50 miles per week, but just 20 miles per week of speed work and I'm getting injury after injury with little to no relief.
After completing all of these exercises, I went on a run with almost no pain. We'll see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## FacFortia (Sep 26, 2017)

I do aquatic PT in the mornings (ex: 200m warmup, 3x500, 30min tread, and practice 2's for about 30 mins), then land PT in the afternoon (most days I'll run a Murph).


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 26, 2017)

Take it as a joke if you will, though it's not my intent. In these programs people post, how often do you shit? Because it can among other things affect your buoyancy negatively. Unless you're gassy. And people mistake you for a whale as you swim.

Anyway, my point is food intake and waste is paramount. The body is but a factory.


----------



## FacFortia (Sep 26, 2017)

I start my day every morning with a cup of coffee and a hogleg of Copenhagen, and my diet is very high in fiber- so I tend to never have problems shitting every morning before PT. I have neutral buoyancy and never noticed shitting or not shitting before aquatic PT affecting it either way.


----------



## Fl_Ag (Oct 3, 2017)

Myself and a group of six others train daily and are under the guidance of a retired 20-year PJ and an active duty CRO. We're all active duty but none of us are SOF. One of our members was offered the job after the last 212 RQS assessment, but that's the only preface I can offer. I'm not qualified to give any advice, but this is our routine and it has been working for us. We train Monday through Saturday, running every day. Monday, Wednesday, and Friday are time-based, LSD runs (i.e., run for 40 minutes at a comfortable pace) following calisthenics workouts from Phase 2 of the 24 SOW's PJ/CCT/SOWT training guide. Tuesdays and Thursdays consist of 1-2 hours of water confidence (i.e., underwaters, mask/snorkel recovery, bobbing, treading, buddy breathing) as well as a track workout in the afternoon. Please note, there are multiple life guards on duty who know exactly what our plan is and we have a buddy system in place. One of our guys is a former D1 track athlete and he programs our Tuesday/Thursday track workouts which have yielded phenomenal results. Those workouts typically don't last much longer than an hour so we have time for mobility training afterwards. Saturdays are either long rucks or 6-8 mile runs. Surface swimming is up to us individually. I typically knock out 60-90 minutes on M/W/F before calisthenics and our LSD runs. I do a mix between freestyle, finning, and a medley of various drills to work on my form. A year ago I couldn't swim a full 50m lap but my last 1500m was about 26:30. Once again, I'm not qualified to provide guidance, this is just what has worked for me.

If anyone has additional guidance or suggestions, I'm all ears.


----------



## Arf (Nov 4, 2019)

Roboscout 302 said:


> ood Morning guys, I currently have a SEAL challenge contract, scheduled to ship in December




It’s been about 2 years. How are you doing?


----------

